# Pregnancy - palpitations and breathlessness



## Lynne (Mar 20, 2003)

Hi,
Yesterday I tested positive after DE IVF.  I've noticed my breathing is poor, when walking around, with palpitations, especially at night while in bed.
I take beta blockers (for migraine prevention) and these have been preventing the palpitations up until now.
Was wondering if it was 'cos I've been taking it easy so much in the 2ww and I am generally unfit.
Surely, I won't be experiencing any pregnancy symtoms so early?
When I asked the nurse at the hospital she said it wasn't anything connected with the progest' and oestr' which I'm taking in the 1st three months.
Can you help, or should I see my doc?
Thanks,
Love, Lynne x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Lynne

Hope you are feeling better.

You can get palpitations with pregnancy. However, if they are increased or associated with shortness of breathe you really need to get checked over by your GP. 

Take care

Jeanette xx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Lynn

Just a thought! I too take a Betablocker called Sotalol for migraine prevention which is fantastic and has reduced my attacks from 3-4 per month down to no more than one if at all. However, very ocassionally,i too suffer the odd fluttering or significant palpitation which can often occur when I lie down.

I talked to my Gp and he felt that it was sometimes a bit of stress and it was the tablets way of just calming things down and getting a more even heartbeat. ie as the tablet can reduce the heart rate, it was sometimes just the heart reacting slightly. Nothing to worry about he said. To be honest, when it happens it is frightening, but it does disappear. Usually, if I get up and walk around!

I am not a medical expert and can only relay my own experience in the hope that it will help and reassure you. However, as Jeanette says, it is worth getting your GP to check you over as an extra reassurance.

Hope you are ok love

Dawn x


----------



## Lynne (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for replying, Dawn and Jeanette. I went to the docs this morning and she has given me an inhaler for asthma. As for the palpitations, she said they appear in LATE pregnancy, which is weird as I read in a book that they are as common as headaches and fainting while pregnant. Don't think the doctors know everything. 
I'm coming off my beta blockers as they have been known to stop growth in the foetus  so will stop them gradually over next 4 weeks. Hope migraines don't return as last thing I want to be taking is Zolmitriptan for it. 
Thanks. Lynne


----------



## Lynne (Mar 20, 2003)

Oh Deborah,
thanks so much for that. It really puts your mind at ease. I know it's a little hilly in my area but I've been like an old woman puffing and panting as I'm walking around 
The lady in the chemist said it was probably due to my 'condition'. As long as all these things tell me that the embryo is still here - I really don't mind them 
Love, Lynne x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lynne

I was the same in my 2ww, could not walk up the stairs for feeling breathless, so strange. Heart flutterings & jumping I have had all the way thru & never had them before I was pg, doctors said it was ok, just for me to call them if I was experiencing them on a daily basis.

I am even more out of breath now, an old woman on a zimmer frame would beat me in a race !

Good lucj & congrats, Amanda x x x


----------

